# Need input



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I saw a listing for a cruze that matched 80% of what I want


So the 17 diesel is gonna cost me about 25-27k. 

This listing is Not exactly match expect it's gas. 16,300. 2000miles on it

What's your opinion. Worth the EXTRA 10 k so the exact same car minus motor and trans ????


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Why spend any money if you're only going to satisfy your needs by 80%?

Unless you just wrecked your car and need a replacement today - or are going to pump and dump it in a year or so.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If you wait just a bit it won't be 25-27 for a diesel. I could buy a gas Premier that lists for 27 today for less than 22 with incentives. Everyone's situation can be different, payments, cash, etc. GM has a bigger than usual inventory of 17 Cruzes, there are and will be incentives to move them.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

its only 80% because of the motor and trans other then that that car is a twin to what i was looking to get in diesel


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> its only 80% because of the motor and trans other then that that car is a twin to what i was looking to get in diesel


What is a car if not an engine and transmission?

Seems more like 50% rather than 80% to me.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I would hold off until it meets 100% you will always wonder if you should have got the one you wanted


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> I would hold off until it meets 100% you will always wonder if you should have got the one you wanted


Exactly.

You'll more than likely regret it. I mean, if you're spending money on a new car (which is not a small amount, by any means, especially compared to regular spending), you should get what you want - unless it's so ridiculously cheaper, like...here's a Cruze Premiere for $10k, something where you'd be stupid not to take the deal, I'd wait.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the 80% is about right, I drove the Gas Premier and I really liked it, yes you give up some efficiency for sure, but I don't read about folks on a pretty regular basis having repeated emission issues. I am happy with my diesel but probably only because I have had zero problems. If I had lots of emission related issues, I would prefer the gas over the diesel hands down, a few out of pocket emission related issues at US current gas diesel prices the efficiency goes out the window. Plus I don't want to go to dealer every week or two like some diesel folks post recall have been doing, that's just a pain in the back side. I have seen used gas Premiers with a couple thousand miles for 17-18k and some certified which provides today a much better warranty. I bought my CTD with 3700 miles and no service done to it till it was in my hands and have no issues with that. Saved a lot of cash, which I like. Plus I don't read about gas Cruze members getting a countdown with speed and miles restrictions.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ten thousand dollars buys a lot of extra gas. I think I would go with the 16,300 car.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

hard choice


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> hard choice


There will always be a great deal on a used car, just takes time and persistence to find a great deal, the diesel will be out soon, we hope, maybe wait and drive the new one and then decide?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> hard choice


One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is that the salesperson will push to buy whatever they have on hand. They will sell today and feed their children now rather than wait for you down the road. 

Having said that you need to identify your guiding principle. Is it:

- Saving some cash up front with something that you won't fully like and be partially dissatisfied with for a number of years until you dump it and get what you want. 

or 

- Paying more for something that fully meets your needs up front and that you keep longer, therefore saving money in the long term.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It depends what you deem more important. 

I felt my 1LT was a compromise for me. I came from a 10 yr old car that was loaded to the gills with every option available at the time. Yes, the 1LT had the motor (well, sort of - minus 60-100 HP) and transmission I wanted, but zero features. Heck, it wasn't even the color i wanted. I missed the sunroof most of all, the radio/stereo was crap, and the heat/ac were very weak. I liked the car; I wouldn't say I ever really loved it. Being in and out of the dealer every few weeks was what drove me crazy, and trying to get the same issue fixed 7 times pushed me over the edge. 

My 16 has every option that came on them. If the price had been close to the MSRP of $29k, I wouldn't feel it was worth it, but they do slap some huge discounts on them to sell them. I love the car and the way it drives, it's got enough engine to put a smile on my face around town, and I love all the stuff it came with. The automatic was a compromise for me, but I'm finding it much more agreeable with the kind of traffic I deal with, and it's much smoother than most autos I've driven recently, Fords included. 

My second choice would have been a Fusion with most of the same stuff. My ideal engine would have been the 2.0T (at which point I would have been unhappy with the gas mileage), but I would have bought the 1.5 because it's a great value at that price point. 

I don't think there's a car that I've had that I have ever been 100% happy with - they all have flaws, even the expensive ones - but it's about getting what's important to you and what FEELS right to you. If the engine is what would do it for you, wait. If you'd be just fine with the features and 1.4, that's an excellent price for one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I echo what others have said. If you want a diesel, you won't be happy with a gas, and you will definitely be able to get good discounts, probably right at launch. 

Another thing is what happened to a friend of mine. (An extreme case). He bought a car that wasn't exactly what he wanted, then traded out of it shortly after to get what he wanted, losing $$$$ in the process of the extra step. Now, 3 years later he still loves his car but is still $7K upside down because of the "oops I made a mistake"


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Cruze inventory levels are through the roof, no one is buying small cars due to low fuel cost, you'll be able to get a good deal if you're willing to wait and search for what you want. 
I'm waiting for the Diesel too.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> So I saw a listing for a cruze that matched 80% of what I want
> 
> 
> So the 17 diesel is gonna cost me about 25-27k.
> ...


From my personal experience with both a Gas and Diesel Cruze's owner, there's 2 simple questions i have for you :

1. Will you do alot of highway in your commuting?

2. Are you someone who has a relaxed driving style? (Dont use full trottle often)

If you answered yes to both those questions, then buy the Diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Poje said:


> From my personal experience with both a Gas and Diesel Cruze's owner, there's 2 simple questions i have for you :
> 
> 1. Will you do alot of highway in your commuting?
> 
> ...


My answer to #1 is yes and #2 is no. Full throttle in the diesel is FUN!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> My answer to #1 is yes and #2 is no. Full throttle in the diesel is FUN!


I wonder if the 1.6 will be as fun given the HP disadvantage over the 2.0. OTOH, It lost a lot of weight, and the torque number is still pretty healthy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I wonder if the 1.6 will be as fun given the HP disadvantage over the 2.0. OTOH, It lost a lot of weight, and the torque number is still pretty healthy.


It's not that big of a difference - the lighter weight of the car should help make it even - but in an overall more nimble vehicle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> It's not that big of a difference - the lighter weight of the car should help make it even - but in an overall more nimble vehicle.


Yeah. I imagine the diesel on this platform would be about the weight of an old 1.4. 138 HP didnt feel like much in those, but I suppose part-throttle torque will scoot them along nicely.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I've driven a 2017 1.4 Turbo. It was a loaner while my CTD was in the shop. I got to like the 2017, it does feel a little lighter than the 2014. Has plenty of get up and go. However, I felt the 2.0 TD is more fun to drive. The 1.4 by no means is a slouch, it seemed to me, that the 1.4 is near its max pushing the car down the road. The 2.0 on the other hand, seems to have plenty left when the 1.4 is giving all it has. IIRC the 1.6 is all aluminum so there is weight savings there, car will probably handle a little better. I know the 2017 is lighter overall. So hopefully the performance will be the same overall as the 2.0.

I'm anxious to get behind the wheel of a Colorado Diesel. A friend of mine is looking at one now. His problem is, he wants the diesel without buying the top level trim package. Also he got a little nervous with the amount of time my car has been in the shop getting the post recall P11Dc problem resolved.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

diesel said:


> My answer to #1 is yes and #2 is no. Full throttle in the diesel is FUN!


Yes it is, but if your like me and every day you push hard, then you need a Delete + Fleece tune like i did, if not, soot will acumulate too fast and you'll get check engine light and reduced power.

That's why this was my 1st and last Diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> IIRC the 1.6 is all aluminum so there is weight savings there, car will probably handle a little better. I know the 2017 is lighter overall. So hopefully the performance will be the same overall as the 2.0.


It is all-aluminum, yes, and the car itself is a few hundred pounds lighter already - the Cruze Premium (automatic-only) weighs less than the entry-level trim, manual 1st gen Cruze.



JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I'm anxious to get behind the wheel of a Colorado Diesel. A friend of mine is looking at one now. His problem is, he wants the diesel without buying the top level trim package. Also he got a little nervous with the amount of time my car has been in the shop getting the post recall P11Dc problem resolved.


You can get the Diesel all the way down to the WT trim level (in fleet). Also in fleet, you can get an Extended Cab WT Diesel. The ZR2 will also be available in an Extended Cab with the diesel...still have no idea why one cannot get an LT or Z71 in an extended cab/diesel configuration.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Poje said:


> Yes it is, but if your like me and every day you push hard, then you need a Delete + Fleece tune like i did, if not, soot will acumulate too fast and you'll get check engine light and reduced power.
> 
> That's why this was my 1st and last Diesel.


That's not at all true. The reason that reduced power happens not WOT and driving hard. It is this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

That being said, there are now inexpensive commonly available devices out there that can allow us to do the manual regen ourselves.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chicago auto show starts this weekend, open to press now, thought maybe GM would unveil the second gen Cruze diesel fuel economy numbers there but heard nothing but silence. Weather is going to be very warm this weekend, may run up there to check it out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Chicago auto show starts this weekend, open to press now, thought maybe GM would unveil the second gen Cruze diesel fuel economy numbers there but heard nothing but silence. Weather is going to be very warm this weekend, may run up there to check it out.


That's what I'd been hoping, but nope, nothing.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

For what it's worth, the incentives for the 2016/2017 Cruze inventory are not going to get better; I can assure you, dealers are moving them fast, and the incentives are only going to get weaker.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I've driven a 2017 1.4 Turbo. It was a loaner while my CTD was in the shop. I got to like the 2017, it does feel a little lighter than the 2014. Has plenty of get up and go. However, I felt the 2.0 TD is more fun to drive. The 1.4 by no means is a slouch, it seemed to me, that the 1.4 is near its max pushing the car down the road. The 2.0 on the other hand, seems to have plenty left when the 1.4 is giving all it has. IIRC the 1.6 is all aluminum so there is weight savings there, car will probably handle a little better. I know the 2017 is lighter overall. So hopefully the performance will be the same overall as the 2.0.
> 
> I'm anxious to get behind the wheel of a Colorado Diesel. A friend of mine is looking at one now. His problem is, he wants the diesel without buying the top level trim package. Also he got a little nervous with the amount of time my car has been in the shop getting the post recall P11Dc problem resolved.


The little 1.4 is no where near its max, for what it's worth.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> For what it's worth, the incentives for the 2016/2017 Cruze inventory are not going to get better; I can assure you, dealers are moving them fast, and the incentives are only going to get weaker.


GM is reducing capacity at Lordstown by laying off a 3rd shift, small cars are not selling all that well. When I bought a 14 Eco Manual I got like 4000 in rebates plus my GM discount because my father is a retiree, car listed for 21500 and bought for 16000, oil prices were much higher then and small cars were more popular. In my view, small cars are not selling well like they were when gas was much more expensive. Now for short term most people like trucks and suvs and with gas/diesel prices like they are now, many folks prefer that over cars. I think the trend will stay until fuel prices increase about 3 a gallon. so if demand for small cars are less, I think incentives will be there to move and encourage people to buy them. Plus I am not sure second gen cruze is as popular as first gen. Maybe we will see a 3rd gen cruze before too long.

The 2016 Limited will have larger incentives because hey that has been sitting and last years model..


----------

